# Horus heresy stuff from Bolter and Chainsword



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...-horus-heresy-books-from-convention-secundus/


I noticed this thread when browsing the forums over there. Some serious amounts of news.

Such as the Imperium Secundus arc ending soon, and the final arc Gauntlet comming up. Which leads to Terra.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ahem....from B&C:



> The reason for such drought in the HH line is due to Betrayal of Calth that they want to build up for it but that did not turn out. But, the authors have been working and there would be huge influx. In Laurie Goulding's own words, "Be careful what you wish for."
> 
> From there, the authors said Pharos and Angels of Caliban will end the arc of Imperium Secundus and we will be back towards Terra. There will be a new arc known as Gauntlet that will lead to the end of Terra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Colour me 'excited' and spank my ass. We may well get to Terra in our lifetime after all!


----------

